# Rachmaninoff 2nd and 3rd concerts



## csacks

Any recommendation for a good version. I have been listening Rubinstein/Previn, dark record to my taste. Thanks in advance for the suggestions:tiphat:
PD: I am sorry, it is Ashkenazy/Previn, 1971


----------



## joen_cph

I think you mean Ashkenazy/Previn? 

Ashkenazy made several recordings of the concertos. His version with Previn of the 3rd is very unusual due to the slow (and IMO impressive) playing in the 1st Movement.

For the 3rd, head for Argerich/Chailly especially (she only made that single recording). It is usally coupled with the Tchaikovsky 1st Concerto/Kondrashin (her best version of that concerto, extremely good), or the Prokofiev 3rd with Chailly, likewise extremely good.

For the 2nd Concerto, try hearing Richter/Wislocki, for example. Lang-Lang (!) is unusual and worth exploring too, I think.

Interesting historical recordings include those by Rachmaninov himself, or Horowitz in the 3rd (with Coates or Reiner, not so much the late Ormandy).

Or do you mean that you have listened to Rubinstein/Reiner in the 2nd Concerto? To my knowledge, he didn´t record the 3rd.


----------



## csacks

Thanks a lot joen_cph. Yor are right, I made a mistake, it is Ashkenazy and Previn from 1971.
I will look for Martha Argerich and for Richter. I am sure that the last one is available from itunes. I have listened both of them played by Rachamaninov himself, but the record is not good enough to my taste
Thanks again, and sorry by the mistake. I have already edited the original post.


----------



## Knotsofast

Have you heard the Stephen Hough/Andrew Litton/Dallas Symphony Orchestra , 3rd on Hyperion. Another 3rd I enjoy (but unfortunately there is a strange wavering modulation near the end of the final movement of the SACD I have) is the Denis Matsuev/Vallery Giergiev performance on the Marinsky Label. 

I want to say that Hough performance sounds very fleet & effortless & he takes it at pretty breakneck pace that I don't think many 
pianists would care to , (ah the 3rd movement just started the pace he is setting is just driving piece to that finale.)( Did you ever 
notice how much Gershwin appears to have stolen from Rachmaninov in terms of tiny rhythmic starts & stops)

The Matsuev / Gergiev 3rd appears to be a little "Darker" reading but it has it's charms in it's warmth. (I really have to replace this disc as the sound of the Marinsky Hall is very nice in this recording)

You can never have too many "Rachmany 3rds" they're like Ice Cream "why, did'nt I get more, it was right there!"


----------



## Knotsofast

Ok, I decided to give the Askenazy / Fistoulari LSO 3rd a listen . My first impression is that Askenazy & Fistoulari are'nt quite on the same page. Things are fine until Askenazy picks the pace back up the Orchestral accompaniment definitely lags a bit too often.

I'm wondering if they were considering a pistol duel after this recording (did they face the Conductor & Orchestra the opposite way,
that would explain a lot)

As Popeye would say "I had all I can Stans, I can't Stans no more"


----------



## treeza

Rach 3 Wild, Kern, Argerich and Rachmaninoff.


----------

